# Monkeybars at what age?



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

My 5 year old dd is just entranced with monkey bars and has been for at least a year now. She can't hold on for more then 2 bars tops though so it gets very frustrating quickly for all of us. We know she has some hand related issues, but during her speech evaluation the lady doing the evaluation thought they were just minor OT things. Another post about playgrounds reminded me of the monkey bar thing. How old were your child(ren) when they could manage the monkey bars alone.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

This past year, at kindergarten recess, my son finally mastered crossing completely without "dropping". He is now obsessed with them! (he's 6.5)


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My son is 4.5 and can do about 4 bars before jumping off. He doesn't have much opportunity to practice, though.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

ds is a monkey.really, I'm quite sure he is... mostly moneky. He started attempting the monkey bars around 2... now at 4 he has them mastered and he can do them alone.


----------



## hippie_mommy (Jun 23, 2007)

My 5yo can do an entire set, including the ones with different heights. He has just mastered it in the past 6 months.

I remember that the monkey bar set was a "required" skill in my Kindergarten PE class if you wanted to pass. I remember it being a real struggle, and I wasn't the only one who had trouble with it. Ugh. Bad memories


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippie_mommy* 
I remember that the monkey bar set was a "required" skill in my Kindergarten PE class if you wanted to pass. I remember it being a real struggle, and I wasn't the only one who had trouble with it. Ugh. Bad memories 

This was required? Luckily not at my school or Kindergarten, I remember I was able to do them for about a week or so for some reason, since then never again!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I would have flunked out of kindergarten, because at 27 I still can't do the damn monkey bars







:


----------



## mama2monkeys (Oct 3, 2005)

I have 5 kids @ home & they all approached them differently. My girls now 4..... my bella can do them like a monkey { i swear she is one} she started around 2 and WOW she jsut loved them & every chance she gets she will play on them, my other 4 yr old can't do them at all. She will hold the first bar & after 5 secs of her weight on them she drops. My 6 yr old son who has special needs can do about 2-3 bars. My older kids 9&10 were both doing them well around 7 or so.I can't recall exactly how they started, to many years have gone by.


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

DD2 have trouble with the monkey bars, she's 3 and she just stays hanging on one and then falls down, while DD1 is 5 and she's a little monkey, and just like threebeans I can't do the monkey bars


----------

